# Airtel to Airtel FREE ? !!



## amol48 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey guy,

    Today i just called Airtel customer care (prepaid) to ask about ay schemes in which i may get Airtel to Airtel calls at much cheaper rates even less than 39p/min which they provide in Airtel F.R.I.E.N.D.Z or FREE like such. And guess what the guy by miskenly asked me " Did you mean like Reliance sir ?" And then said "Opps !"   and was silent for a moment.

     The he told me ya they are planning to introduce Airtel to Airtel FREE like Reliance and may be it will be in market in 2-3 weeks


----------



## moshel (Feb 25, 2006)

theres already a scheme in airtel postpaid, add 100rs more in ur rental and u get rs1000 of a2a talktime.


----------



## mobilegeek (Feb 26, 2006)

In Delhi .. there is one scheme

Rent is Rs.300 + 50 CLID .... You get Rs. 1000 Airtel Talktime.


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Feb 26, 2006)

For Post paid users, same in chattisgarh 449 rental + 100 extra, unlimited airtel 2 airtel calling.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 27, 2006)

RS. 1000 A2A talktime ok but at what rates. i mean this 1000\/ will be charged by 1 re. per min na  !

In short we will get 1000 min of talktime right ??

means daily 30min roughly. But that is too less for me who because i spend at least one hour daily in outgoing !!!


----------



## amol48 (Feb 27, 2006)

I need FREE schemes guys because my requirements cant be satisfied by any cellular company othre tha reliance.

Because it provides FREE outgoing but only to Reliance mobiles  which is main pro. Also it provides unlimited messaging.

My SMS counter daily itself is atleast 40 guys !! And outgoing 90 min on an average.  That's why i need unlimited schemes guys


----------



## aadipa (Feb 28, 2006)

Idea have launched some new scheme where they give first 2 minutes to any call in india totally free.. check their site for more details


----------



## amol48 (Feb 28, 2006)

ya i already know that aadip even before that came on site 

My friend had called customer care actually a day before that to ask about latest schemes and from there i came to knew. But i guess its not that good for us since the talktime is very less and its quite annoying of course to cut call in two min and call back.

Well i think perhaps thats why Airtel might be launching A2A FREE against this scheme of !dea i guess so...


----------



## amol48 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey guys i called customer care of postpaid today but they said that they dont have such schemes which you told like pay Rs. 100 Extra and get more talktime FREE or unlimited talktime


----------



## mobilegeek (Mar 1, 2006)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Hey guys i called customer care of postpaid today but they said that they dont have such schemes which you told like pay Rs. 100 Extra and get more talktime FREE or unlimited talktime



Same response here


----------



## moshel (Mar 1, 2006)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> amol48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe that scheme is for Airtel Gujarat Only!
schemes do change from circle to circle.



yeah my 200th Post!


----------



## coolendra (Mar 1, 2006)

Airtel postpaid has introduced ........

10p/min frm 11pm to 8am.... 

activation charge extra !!!!!!!


----------



## mobilegeek (Mar 2, 2006)

Which circle you are in?


----------



## amol48 (Mar 2, 2006)

ya which circle dude  ?? Please let me know more details of your are in MH circle ....


----------



## techno_junkie (Mar 7, 2006)

For me MOnthly 2000 Minutes A=>A free  8)


----------



## amol48 (Mar 8, 2006)

so here it is NEW AIRTEL Scheme .... 
recharge by Rs. 100 and you will get A2A 400 min.
Quite disappointing for me


----------



## mobilegeek (Mar 9, 2006)

Why the hell .. they dont give this to Post Paid? 

There is scheme in PrePaid that almost everyone has taken .. Recharge for 59 .. & get 1500 SMS free .. & A to A 0.50p .. hmmm


----------



## amol48 (Mar 10, 2006)

wat the hell @Airtel !! :-\ such scheme is not in MH circle.... Its really nice. We have Recharge by Rs. 50 and get 5000 A2A SMS .... i.e. 1 paisa per SMS


----------

